# First road bike. Single speed build



## vartz04 (Feb 16, 2019)

Started it today. Can’t wait to ride 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweet, looks nice. Keep us posted on the components you choose and your progress


----------



## vartz04 (Feb 16, 2019)

Gravity Comp 58CM frame aluminum with a carbon fork
Tektro brakes
Shimano levers
Cheapo bars stem and seat post
Not sure what saddle I’ll use but it’ll be one I already have
Aeromax wheels (cheap ones from amazon)
FSA GIMONDI SINGLE SPEED SQUARE TAPER TRACK FIXIE CRANKSET with 44T chainring
16t cog
eBay chain tensioner 

I think that’s pretty much everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

nice, like the orange.


----------



## vartz04 (Feb 16, 2019)

More progress. 










Need to run the cables and mount the tires and throw bar tape on and it’s rideable. Got lucky with the chain line and picked the right set of spacers on the first try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vartz04 (Feb 16, 2019)

And it’s done. Needs to stop snowing/raining so I can test drive it and make final tweaks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks very nice. Enjoy.

I'm curious whether you considered going fixed rather than freewheeling SS, or had you decided on SS from the beginning.

Are you going to be riding in basically flat terrain? For hillier rides, many people would choose a lower gear than that. Your 73-inch gear is typical for FG. With a SS, being able to coast down the hills obviously lets you get away with a lower gear to help on the climbs.


----------



## vartz04 (Feb 16, 2019)

JCavilia said:


> Looks very nice. Enjoy.
> 
> I'm curious whether you considered going fixed rather than freewheeling SS, or had you decided on SS from the beginning.
> 
> Are you going to be riding in basically flat terrain? For hillier rides, many people would choose a lower gear than that. Your 73-inch gear is typical for FG. With a SS, being able to coast down the hills obviously lets you get away with a lower gear to help on the climbs.


I never wanted to go fixed. Just not something I was interested in. I have a 18t cog for the rear I just put this one on there to start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha... JCavilia - I was thinking the gearing was too SMALL! I live in Atlanta (hilly) and run a 53:15 on my SS. I also went SS and never considered fixed. I do a lot of group rides on my SS and need the bigger gear to keep up and couldn't imagine hovering 8" off a back tire at 25 mph on a fixie! 

vartz04, your Gravity looks great. I am digging the color scheme. But, maybe I'm biased?


----------



## vartz04 (Feb 16, 2019)

OldZaskar said:


> Ha... JCavilia - I was thinking the gearing was too SMALL! I live in Atlanta (hilly) and run a 53:15 on my SS. I also went SS and never considered fixed. I do a lot of group rides on my SS and need the bigger gear to keep up and couldn't imagine hovering 8" off a back tire at 25 mph on a fixie!
> 
> vartz04, your Gravity looks great. I am digging the color scheme. But, maybe I'm biased?


53/15 is impressive. I got the Alfine tensioner yesterday still need to put it on and ride it some. The tensioner I had on there didn’t work well and I had lots of chain slip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Let me know if the next tensioner doesn’t do it. I have a few - I’ll send you one.


----------



## vartz04 (Feb 16, 2019)

OldZaskar said:


> Let me know if the next tensioner doesn’t do it. I have a few - I’ll send you one.


Will do. Thanks. It’s finally warming up so I’ll be riding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

After you ride it for a while and are sure that's the right gear - it took me a few before I had the one I liked - you can play with different cog/chainring combinations to net the same gear inches (or close to it) that result in the "magic gear." That's why I have a few tensioners I'm not using. ;-)


----------

